# Photoshop Elements Organizer



## Maracan (28. März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie starte ich den Organizer mit Photoshop Elements 6 auf dem Mac?

Bitte um eine kurze Antwort.
Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. März 2009)

Hi und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de,

wie ich das richtig heraus lese, gibt es den Organizer auf dem Mac nicht.


no organizer for Mac Photoshop Elements 6.0?
Photoshop Elements 6 for PC & MAC : catalogs compatibility
How Do I Transfer a Photoshop Elements Catalog from Windows to Mac?

Grüße


----------



## Maracan (29. März 2009)

Hallo Herr Kolletzky,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ist dann Bridge das richtige Programm, um Bilder zu organisieren?

MfG W.Embacher


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. März 2009)

Hallo Herr Embacher,

wenn Bridge zur Verfügung steht, ist dies durchaus eine gute Wahl. Ebenfalls wird in den o.g. 
Threads von iPhoto zur Organisation gesprochen, allerdings kann ich da keine Aussagen
treffen, da ich keinen Mac besitze. 

Viele Grüße

P.S. Wir können auch gern auf das hier gepflogene "du" übergehen.


----------

